# To Euthanize or Not???



## Kim Cardinal (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.calgaryherald.com/news/c...e+decision+euthanize+bulls/7441388/story.html


...so, this story has hit the newswire up in my coordinates. I know, there's alot of knowledgable folks that patronize this forum, that deal with difficult/challenging dogs. I guess my Q is...can a dog, that's done this level of damage be salvaged? I have somewhat fomulated my own opinion on this scenario, and it doesn't involve sparing the dogs' lives. I'm somewhat of a "fence-sitter" on this whole cushy/catch phrase "rehabilitation". Not all dogs, are created equal, so there could be many grey areas. Discuss!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: "my Q is...can a dog, that's done this level of damage be salvaged?"
-- easy answer ... maybe 
btw, which dog are you referring to ?? there were TWO involved. i doubt they both bit the same amount of nose at the same time and were equally responsible for this damage unless they had been HIGHLY trained :twisted:

"I have somewhat fomulated my own opinion on this scenario, and it doesn't involve sparing the dogs' lives. I'm somewhat of a "fence-sitter"
...to me, that means you aren't a fence sitter 

"on this whole cushy/catch phrase "rehabilitation".
-- i don't agree rehab is a cushy catch phrase ... more like hard work, and if that is all it means to you, for sure you aren't a fence sitter 
....the last dog i tried to rehab got my recommendation, which was to have it killed, but i didn't feel i was treating it "cushy" in any way when i was working with it carefully for many weeks ](*,)](*,)

"Not all dogs, are created equal"
-- i don't agree ... as with people i think they are "created" pretty much "equal"

without a lot of video i would not judge either dog, but i could/will judge the owner and say that is where the problem and fault lies, and the dogs should be removed immediately
**and without comprehensive video an evaluator's opinion should probably not be the sole basis for recommending a death penalty for a dog bite

after that, any further judgments or opinions would be similar to judging a youtube clip of a PSD K9 apprehension going bad ... pure subjective speculation


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i'm not big on regulations and laws just to promote common sense, but i've often wondered if there were stiff fines and zero tolerances for allowing owners to permit their dogs to bite people, if the frequency of dog bites would go down ???

it certainly doesn't seem to have much effect when we blame the dogs


----------



## Kim Cardinal (Oct 28, 2011)

...well, I don't know anymore than you do (based on the article), so it's anyone's guess which dog did more damage. Both are being judged, and no doubt both will be destroyed. I'm with you on the legislative aspect. What law makers are really doing, is *attempting* to legislate stupidity in the guise of "common sense". Futile at best. This particular owner should be strung up by the toenails, but that's not about to happen. Dog's aren't born bad, just created bad, by bad owners. 

And nope...not all dogs are created equal. That's not subjective, that's fact. Otherwise for instance, you'd see the bully breeds assisting in LE, and soft-mouthed dogs doing PP. Is it possible? Perhaps...but not likely. Dogs differ in trainability, intelligence, temperment, drives...


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Kim Cardinal said:


> ...well, I don't know anymore than you do (based on the article), so it's anyone's guess which dog did more damage. Both are being judged, and no doubt both will be destroyed. I'm with you on the legislative aspect. What law makers are really doing, is *attempting* to legislate stupidity in the guise of "common sense". Futile at best. This particular owner should be strung up by the toenails, but that's not about to happen. Dog's aren't born bad, just created bad, by bad owners.
> 
> And nope...not all dogs are created equal. That's not subjective, that's fact. Otherwise for instance, you'd see the bully breeds assisting in LE, and soft-mouthed dogs doing PP. Is it possible? Perhaps...but not likely. Dogs differ in trainability, intelligence, temperment, drives...


And not all owners are created equally


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Kim Cardinal said:


> http://www.calgaryherald.com/news/c...e+decision+euthanize+bulls/7441388/story.html
> 
> 
> ...so, this story has hit the newswire up in my coordinates. I know, there's alot of knowledgable folks that patronize this forum, that deal with difficult/challenging dogs. I guess my Q is...can a dog, that's done this level of damage be salvaged? I have somewhat fomulated my own opinion on this scenario, and it doesn't involve sparing the dogs' lives. I'm somewhat of a "fence-sitter" on this whole cushy/catch phrase "rehabilitation". Not all dogs, are created equal, so there could be many grey areas. Discuss!


Just realized that it shows that I am the poster of this thread, but I'm not. I think it's a glitch


----------



## Kim Cardinal (Oct 28, 2011)

Larry Krohn said:


> Just realized that it shows that I am the poster of this thread, but I'm not. I think it's a glitch





Larry Krohn said:


> And not all owners are created equally


I'd absolutely agree with that!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I must admit I may have read this thread wrongly but I would say if there is even a question of euthanising a dog or not, I would be in favour of yes.

It sounds hard but, if the dog is euthanised correctly, *but unfairly*, it is far less dangerous than leaving the "errant dog" with a handler who should be euthanised fairly but cannot be for obvious reasons.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree with Gillian. For me there are to many good dogs out there that can be a great pet. I never was keen on trying to rehab a dog that has "caused serious injury".


----------



## Kim Cardinal (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.edmontonjournal.com/news...+attack+Calgary+woman+will/7490943/story.html



An interesting update to this case. Of course the dogs are slated to be euthanized, but interesting, in the time and resources allocated to decided whether the dogs should be allowed to live, or die.

A dog behaviour expert brought in from Los Angeles assessed the dogs. Interesting take, on why these dogs behaved like they did. Deplorable conditions, lack of bonding...etc.. 

But I was surprised to read, that numerous rescue agencies were willing to take on these dogs, and re-train them. I don't know...I used to think (when I wore rose-coloured glasses), that dogs should be given a second chance. I'm not sure, I'd want to see these dogs re-integrated back into society. Not sure it's possible.


----------

